# XM Ends 1Q with 1.68 Million Listeners



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said it ended the first quarter with more than 1.68 million subscribers, adding more than 320,000 new net customers during the three-month period.

The 320,000 new net additions is a strong improvement when compared to first quarter 2003. During that same three-month period last year, XM enrolled 135,916 new subscribers.

In a statement, XM President and CEO Hugh Panero said the company is in firm position to reach its goal of more than 2.8 million subscribers by the end of the year.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Stock market reacting positively to the news, pushing both XM AND Sirius up 10% each this morning......


----------

